# CAMPAGNA ELETTORALE



## Eliade (19 Aprile 2014)

View attachment 8463
View attachment 8464
View attachment 8465
View attachment 8466


*PER LA SEZIONE **"PICCOLA STANZETTA PER LA CUCINA"
*





























NON HO RESISTITO :carneval:​


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2014)

io ti voto senz'altro


----------



## Eliade (19 Aprile 2014)

Minerva;bt9914 ha detto:
			
		

> io ti voto senz'altro


 Grazie!


----------



## free (21 Aprile 2014)

voto pure io
(ora riesco)


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2014)

voto pure io.
Dove?
XD


----------



## Eliade (21 Aprile 2014)

Tebe;bt9943 ha detto:
			
		

> voto pure io.
> Dove?
> XD


 I seggi elettorali non sono ancora stati decisi...e forse non ci saranno.
Nel caso, mi porto avanti col lavoro e mi faccio pubblicità. :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (21 Aprile 2014)

free;bt9939 ha detto:
			
		

> voto pure io
> (ora riesco)


:up::up:


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2014)

voto pure io


----------



## Ultimo (22 Aprile 2014)

:up:Eliade forever...!


----------

